
Air Force to Delay A-10 Retirement - LVB
http://www.defenseone.com/technology/2016/01/Air-Force-to-delay-a-10/125105/
======
inesf
It is too expensive to hunt ISIS with the latest weapon. They do not deserve
such cost.

